# Snowboard Hangers



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I just use two rubber coated bicycle hooks


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

2 steal L brackets for home depot. Bend one side of each into a hook.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the Burton hangers They sell on their site.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the hangtime.
Home of HangTime Snowboard Wall Mounts


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Jay29 said:


> I have the hangtime.
> Home of HangTime Snowboard Wall Mounts


NS whore :cheeky4:
My friend has the same thing to hold his board up. Their pretty cool


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

SPAZ said:


> NS whore :cheeky4:


................


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The Jib Crib
Ive got one of these in my living room.


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

Jay29 said:


> I have the hangtime.
> Home of HangTime Snowboard Wall Mounts


That looks awesome, but they are 20 dollars for two? 

I was thinking about this the other day because I have mine just proped up against my living room wall and then tend to fall over every now and again. I was thinking about making a custom wood rack that would have storage for my boots, helmet and other gear. That way I don't have to put holes in the wall and can move them around if I feel the need. Has anyone ever seen something like this?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

does anyone know of a rack they could store their boots and gloves on that would sit over my floor vent to dry them out? i know its a little of topic, but...

the wall hangers are sweet, ive been wanting some too.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

dmike said:


> That looks awesome, but they are 20 dollars for two?


They are a little pricey but I like the fact you see much of them.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> does anyone know of a rack they could store their boots and gloves on that would sit over my floor vent to dry them out? i know its a little of topic, but...
> 
> the wall hangers are sweet, ive been wanting some too.


Googled glove drying rack and I got this. GLOVE DRYING RACK GREAT FOR GLOVES MITTENS OR SOCKS - Seems an old wire hanger and some creative bending would come close.


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have these and they work well!

(3) Metal SNOWBOARD Wall Mount Display Rack Hanger BLK - eBay (item 360307725176 end time Nov-05-10 16:55:59 PDT)


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

Jay29 said:


> They are a little pricey but I like the fact you see much of them.


Yeah, that is what makes them nice. Especially if you have some nice NS boards and not a POS Rossignol board ;-)


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I finally order the Jib Crib and I must say, it is a pretty cool hanging tool. I have these above my couch!


----------

